# I have a very short torso, is the new Madone for me?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

HI. I have a very short upper torso in relation to my legs. Although I am 5'11", all of my height comes from my legs. I usually use a stem measuring 8.5 centimeters so a frame will fit me.

Tell me the truth, is the new Madone frame for me? if not, other than ordering a custom frame, which bike brands would better fit a man with a small upper torso? I guess I am looking for a frame with a shorter top tube, is that correct?


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

What is your true inseam?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't know what my "true" inseam is, but in slacks, I usually take a 32" inseam.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

You need to measure yourself or get fitted. If you wear 32" jeans though that suggests that your legs are average and not proportionally tall as you suggest.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. In general though, it's safe to say I have a very short torso. I have been measured for this before in bike stores and this has been the conclusion. How good of a match would I be with the new Madone?


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

The geometry seems fairly typicaly as far as the TT length is concerned. 

You'd probably be on the 56cm. The best way to know is to ride it and ride another bike for a frame of reference. But again, if your wear 32" jeans (as I do, and I am the same height) your legs are not proportionally long. You are normal.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sky above said:


> Thanks for the reply. In general though, it's safe to say I have a very short torso. I have been measured for this before in bike stores and this has been the conclusion. How good of a match would I be with the new Madone?


Assuming you have an existing bike and it's set up reasonably well, you can take some measurements and post the results and we can give you some thoughts.

A good start would be saddle height (center of BB to top of saddle, measured along the seat tube), effective TT, stem height/ length and HT length, but include from the bottom of the HT to top of stem. Even if this bike isn't your ideal set up, it's be a starting point to work from.

As far as your options from other brand offerings, it depends. If you're going with a CF bike, I'd say LOOK is a definite possibility. Curtlo (custom steel) is another.

Bottom line though, IMO someone with out of the ordinary dimensions either knows what they're doing as far as bike set up/ geometry is concerned, or they need to work with someone who does and test ride before plunking down some cash. Not trying to be harsh, but that's too much money and potential to make a big mistake.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MIN in PDX said:


> The geometry seems fairly typicaly as far as the TT length is concerned.
> 
> You'd probably be on the 56cm. The best way to know is to ride it and ride another bike for a frame of reference. But again, if your wear 32" jeans (as I do, and I am the same height) your legs are not proportionally long. You are normal.


I agree and if the OP is wearing size 32" long pants on a 5'11" frame he's not short torsoed at all


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The performance fit Madones are probably one of the better choices out there for a guy with your preferences. You may or may not be long legged/short torso'd (just made that word up), but if your preference is for a shorter reach then the added height of the Performance fit frame will be a benefit for you. Another plus is that going between the two Madone options you give up nothing in terms of construction and performance. The frames are otherwise exactly the same.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the help and replies. I have read elsewhere on this forum that the Madone's TT is relatively long and may not be right for a person with shorter reach. I want to make sure this frame is right for me. I found some old "fit kit" measurements of mine.

Inseam: 85.8 cm
recommended top tube/stem combinations: tt: 55.4 cm Stem: 70-80 cm

Does this give anyone an idea if the Madone performance is for me?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sky, you haven't bought a new Madone yet???? What has it been, 6 months or so that you have been posting about the new Madone? You need to get to a LBS, take some test rides, get fitted, make a decision and step up to the plate and BUY a new bike, any new bike!! I mean since Dec you've posted about changes, colors, prices, success, seat post, seat clamp, 08 vs 09, fit etc... Forget it, do yourself a favor and buy the bike you really want, whatever bike that may be, because it certainly isnt a Madone. Best of luck with your choice and let us know how you like riding your new bike when you finally pull the trigger.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sky above said:


> Thanks for the help and replies. I have read elsewhere on this forum that the Madone's TT is relatively long and may not be right for a person with shorter reach. I want to make sure this frame is right for me. I found some old "fit kit" measurements of mine.
> 
> Inseam: 85.8 cm
> recommended top tube/stem combinations: tt: 55.4 cm Stem: 70-80 cm
> ...


I've read the same regarding the Madone's TT's, but when you start comparing different brands, it's not really true. Specialized Tarmac, for example, is longer but other factors come into play. 

With the numbers you provide, it's difficult to narrow down your size, but I think you could fit either a 54 or 56 cm Madone. The 54 would require a tall cap, the 56, a standard cap. The TT of the 56 is closest to the number you provided (55.7 cm) and the HT is 2 cm's longer than the 54's, but that makes less of a difference than you'd think. For reference, the 54's TT is 53.8 cm - a plus if you do have a short torso because reach is roughly 2 cm's less.

If you could provide your saddle height we could narrow the choices down further.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Sky, you haven't bought a new Madone yet???? What has it been, 6 months or so that you have been posting about the new Madone? You need to get to a LBS, take some test rides, get fitted, make a decision and step up to the plate and BUY a new bike, any new bike!! I mean since Dec you've posted about changes, colors, prices, success, seat post, seat clamp, 08 vs 09, fit etc... Forget it, do yourself a favor and buy the bike you really want, whatever bike that may be, because it certainly isnt a Madone. Best of luck with your choice and let us know how you like riding your new bike when you finally pull the trigger.


A little to much caffeine today, 08??


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

the sky above said:


> HI. I have a very short upper torso in relation to my legs. Although I am 5'11", all of my height comes from my legs. I usually use a stem measuring 8.5 centimeters so a frame will fit me.
> 
> Tell me the truth, is the new Madone frame for me? if not, other than ordering a custom frame, which bike brands would better fit a man with a small upper torso? I guess I am looking for a frame with a shorter top tube, is that correct?



32" inseam on 5'11" isn't long legs.

i'm 5'10, 34" inseam, and feel normal.

i see my former coworker, he's about 5'9, but maybe 31" inseam..he's got a longer upper torso. he is disproportinate.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm just over 6ft with an 88cm inseam. I also have long legs for my size. Based on TT, I would have liked to ride a 58cm madone. Unfortunately, even with the large seatpost cap, I could not get the correct seat height. If I would have gone with a Madone, I would have needed to go up to a 60cm.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> A little to much caffeine today, 08??


PJ - 
Long time no speak. No... not too much caffeine. Go look at his posting history since 12/07. He's a serial poster!!! LOL. If you had an interest to buy a Madone and read his posts, not only wouldn't you buy a Madone, you probably wouldn't buy a bicycle period. Its enough already. He has come up with every reason under the sun to justify his not buying a Madone. In the meantime, I have over 1000 miles on mine and love it more every time I ride it. With that said, hope you are well and enjoying your riding.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> PJ -
> Long time no speak. No... not too much caffeine. Go look at his posting history since 12/07. He's a serial poster!!! LOL. If you had an interest to buy a Madone and read his posts, not only wouldn't you buy a Madone, you probably wouldn't buy a bicycle period. Its enough already. He has come up with every reason under the sun to justify his not buying a Madone. In the meantime, I have over 1000 miles on mine and love it more every time I ride it. With that said, hope you are well and enjoying your riding.


Gotcha, but considering I started looking for my new ride in 2005 and purchased a couple of months ago, I can relate to moving (painfully) slowly. Your post just struck me funny, so I had to bust your chops about it. I'm glad you're enjoying your ride - stay safe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

the sky above said:


> HI. I have a very short upper torso in relation to my legs. Although I am 5'11", all of my height comes from my legs. I usually use a stem measuring 8.5 centimeters so a frame will fit me.
> 
> Tell me the truth, is the new Madone frame for me? if not, other than ordering a custom frame, which bike brands would better fit a man with a small upper torso? I guess I am looking for a frame with a shorter top tube, is that correct?


I think you may have it backward. I'm slightly less than 6' tall/32 inseam always got custom bike with long top tube......I think if you are 5'11"/32 inseams, your legs are shorter than normal for the height.....but I could be wrong.
Anyway, I don't think you will have any problem fitting Madonne.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

According to the fit kit recommendations, my seat tube length should be 56.2 cm. Does this indicate a 56 cm frame?

The saddle to pedal height is 90.7 to 92.8. I'm a little worried: both road bikes I have now are 58 cm. I think they might be too big and I should get rid of them and start from scratch.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sky above said:


> According to the fit kit recommendations, my seat tube length should be 56.2 cm. Does this indicate a 56 cm frame?
> 
> The saddle to pedal height is 90.7 to 92.8. I'm a little worried: both road bikes I have now are 58 cm. I think they might be too big and I should get rid of them and start from scratch.


First of all, fit kit recommendations are just that - recommendations, not gospel. Second, if you really are measuring from saddle to pedal, the measurement is worthless. Measure from center of BB to top of saddle. 

Also, if you want any real assistance here, take the measurements I've posted previously. It's just idle chatter if you don't deal in hard numbers.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

What would be a symptom if the current frames I am riding, 58 cm, are too big for me?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

the sky above said:


> What would be a symptom if the current frames I am riding, 58 cm, are too big for me?


Your balls would hurt.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Bingo!


----------

